

JON STEWART: Mark Zuckerberg Is The World's Biggest Hypocrite - newmediaclay
http://www.businessinsider.com/jon-stewart-mark-zuckerberg-goldman-sachs-2011-1

======
jcr
video:

[http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/thu-january-6-2011/the-
ant...](http://www.thedailyshow.com/watch/thu-january-6-2011/the-anti-social-
network)

